

Ask HN: a "modeling" tool for Rails?  - MrBra

Is there something like an abstracting tool(commercial or not, ide&#x2F;browser&#x2F;console or whatever based) to create, manage and have a complete sight over a Rails application models,their relationships (and validation as a plus)?<p>I&#x27;ve made my research but I could not find anything all-around enough...<p>An alternative could be a tool to import db tables and relationship into rails models...<p>Any advice? Thanks.
======
sheff
Have you looked at Rubymine ?

I have used its model diagrams in the past to get an overview of models, and
it also has class diagrams.

[http://www.jetbrains.com/ruby/webhelp/viewing-model-
dependen...](http://www.jetbrains.com/ruby/webhelp/viewing-model-dependency-
diagram.html)

~~~
MrBra
but the diagram part it's not interactive.. right? It's just a visualization
tool I suppose? Thanks

------
brissmyr
Not aware of an interactive modelling tool. There are visualization tools like
[http://railroady.prestonlee.com](http://railroady.prestonlee.com) which
generates graphs showing your model layout. Don't expect too much on the
cosmetic side though.

